

With the iOS5 announcement, can iPhone compete with Android? - Zadoc
http://www.wepolls.com/p/663036/With-the-iOS5-announcement,-does-Apple-need-to-release-an-iPhone-5-this-year-to-remain-competitive-with-Android-smartphones

======
CyberMonk
If anyone ever needs an example of biased poll design... ;-)

------
tehdik
Um, really? This is hilarious.

